# Pulse-bac Vacuum???



## gordon 12 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone here got a pulse bac vacuum???


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Never heard of one. Sorry


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Do you mean like the Bosch that used pulses to shake and clean the filter between empties?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I think he means this:
http://www.cdclarue.com/pb/pbldstone.html


----------



## Boxster (Mar 4, 2008)

*Pulse-Bac*

Hi, I have three Pulse-Bac vacuums, two 2300 models, and a recently purchased 1500X model. I use vacuums to control dust when I grind 
and polish Terrazzo, stone and concrete floors, I have owned several brands of vacuums in the past, I will never purchase any other brand than a Pulse-Bac now. These vacuums are great! I'am able to work all day with out ever stopping to unclog or change out a filter, this is a big boost to my production. The company that builds them not only delivers a great product, but the people from customer service to sales give a damn about my business and are always ready to help. If you are looking at getting a vacuum, don't waster your money on any other brand, this vacuum is the one you want.


----------

